# Pre Workout Drink???



## TheBenchPusher (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys. I was wondering whats a good pre workout drink you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Lightweightbaby (Nov 20, 2010)

Jack3d...best product out there by far.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 21, 2010)

If you want stim free, I would recommend premax, if you can afford it, otherwise some bulk gplc and l tyrosine would be a good combo.  Jack3d worked ok for me, but I noticed a huge crash and only lasted about an hour before I started to fade, but it is cost effective.  I love shock therapy as well, probably one of the best I have tried in my years training.


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Code Red, hemo rage


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2010)

A bronkaid washed down with a Monster.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 21, 2010)

N2KTS is all I take and have been taking for a long time. Have yet to adapt to the dose, still only need one small scoop.


----------



## alan84 (Nov 21, 2010)

I heard jack3d is nothing but caffeine.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> A bronkaid washed down with a Monster.



I was going to say water and a bronchaid but yours is better!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

test suspension and LHJO


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

All Out. Of course it's my company, but I love the stuff. Not much in caffeine too.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 22, 2010)

PCP mixed with sunny delight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

alan84 said:


> I heard jack3d is nothing but caffeine.


 
Jack3d actually doen't contain any caffeine.  The stimulant in Jack3d is 1,3 Dimethylamyline.  Creatine for strength, Beta Alanine for muscle endurance and Arginine AKG for "pump."  

I like Jack3d and Anadraulic State GT from personal use, though N2KTS and Mesomorph have been getting applause by its users.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> A bronkaid washed down with a Monster.


 
lol, yeah. You're serious with your pre-workout, damn.  Ballsy idea though.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> PCP mixed with sunny delight.



ditto


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> test suspension and LHJO



Perhaps a little vegimite with that?  I rub on my ass before I do atg squats.


----------



## pwloiacano (Nov 22, 2010)

I use the following pre-workout supplementation.  

Gaspari Plasma-Jet (pill form) 1-2 hours before working out.  Gaspari Super Pump (2 scoops), mixed with one scoop of MuscleTech NOP-47 pre-workout protein 30-40 minutes before workout. 

The above combination has worked very good for me.  I feel real energetic during my workouts and my endurance has definately increased.

Please keep in mind that everyone is different and various combinations work for certain people, but not all.  If you experiment enough, I am sure you will figure it out.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 22, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> Please keep in mind that everyone is different and various combinations work for certain people, but not all. If you experiment enough, I am sure you will figure it out.


 
Nice, very bottom line answer and an accurate reality that pertains to many various supplements in general.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> I use the following pre-workout supplementation.
> 
> Gaspari Plasma-Jet (pill form) 1-2 hours before working out. Gaspari Super Pump (2 scoops), mixed with one scoop of MuscleTech NOP-47 pre-workout protein 30-40 minutes before workout.
> 
> ...


 
mwahaha! You'd bet the same effect with caffine sucker!


----------



## jwl8594 (Nov 22, 2010)

i reccomend jacked, superdump sucks


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Jack3d actually doen't contain any caffeine. The stimulant in Jack3d is 1,3 Dimethylamyline. Creatine for strength, Beta Alanine for muscle endurance and Arginine AKG for "pump."
> 
> I like Jack3d and Anadraulic State GT from personal use, though N2KTS and Mesomorph have been getting applause by its users.


 
Jack3d indeed does contain caffine, as well as 1,3 Dimethylamyline


----------



## oufinny (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are three that I use and like: Jack3d, AS-GT and Maximize V2.  Waiting on my NTKTS that I hear will give Jack3d a run for its money, can't wait to see!


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 22, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Jack3d indeed does contain caffine, as well as 1,3 Dimethylamyline



Agreed, I looked up the ingredients, caffeine is listed, however it is a proprietary blend so who knows how much is actually in there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> Agreed, I looked up the ingredients, caffeine is listed, however it is a proprietary blend so who knows how much is actually in there.


 
I know how much


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 23, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> PCP mixed with sunny delight.



Haha yeah baby !


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Jack3d indeed does contain caffine, as well as 1,3 Dimethylamyline


 
I know, I realized that when I looked into it again, but either I couldn't see the edit button or what, I tried to go back and fix it....  but you're right.  According to USPLabs it's "less then 150mg" of caffeine, as they are discrete with detailed ingredient info and understandably so.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

We only use 90mg in our blend. I dont care for too much caffeine, especially at night when there are individuals who train a few hours before bed. Kind of sucks when you're that wired. The average 2 cups of coffee, a great pre-workout stim, usually contains 200mg.


----------



## Jalogono (Nov 23, 2010)

I recommend jack3d. Has really good flavoring. But I've also tried AS-GT which works pretty good too.


----------



## TheBenchPusher (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, lots of great info here guys. thanks for the feedback. I'll def look into the PCP w/ Sunny D. haha


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 24, 2010)

Ewww Anadraulic State is my least favorite. It's nasty and gritty. I liked super pump 250. I want to try jack3d but I don't want any creatine on cycle so I'm going to try a tub of white flood during and then switch to jack3d on pct.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 24, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Ewww Anadraulic State is my least favorite. It's nasty and gritty. I liked super pump 250. I want to try jack3d but I don't want any creatine on cycle so I'm going to try a tub of white flood during and then switch to jack3d on pct.


 
not a bad choice and White Flood has those cool nootropics that I wished more pre-workouts included.


----------



## stan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

does Jacked give you the gitters ?????


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jack3d for sure I have tried them all


----------



## ca_iron (Nov 29, 2010)

A good pre/intra workout supplement to try is Bulldozer XL5000, it also has BCAA and Glutamine saving me money. Another good one that i have tried is Vassive-NO from Optimum Nutrition. Fast Twitch from Cystosport is great as well. I just stopped taking pre-workouts that rely on propriety blends, I really like to know and calculate amounts I am consuming to plan my cycles. So, for now I am sticking with Bulldozer XL.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2010)

Prop. blends piss me off. 

So far the white flood is pretty good. I mixed too much water in with my white raspberry and it tasted like bubble gum. Bout to mix up another one right now.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 29, 2010)

stan69 said:


> does Jacked give you the gitters ?????


 
The bottom line answer to that question will always be, "depends on the indivdual" when it comes to stims in general.  I've read that some people felt Jack3d was too strong, but me personally, the 1,3-D and lower then the average fat burner caffeine content is a really smooth but sustaining burn.  I haven't jittered from it up to 3 scoops, but again, stim tolerance is a subjective issue.


----------



## TampaSRT (Nov 29, 2010)

White Flood works well for me. Gives me nice clean energy without the upset stomach.


----------



## Stull34 (Nov 29, 2010)

I didnt care for Jack3d, but alot of my training partners swear by it, I use VPX anarchy with a 1/4 teaspoon of beta alanine added 30-45 minutes before workout and like the results I get from it.  

ST


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 29, 2010)

TampaSRT said:


> White Flood works well for me. Gives me nice clean energy without the upset stomach.


 
I like White Flood as well.  WF is the only pre-workout that contain nootropics, which is a uniquely fantastic element, though the effects of it are short lived.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 29, 2010)

Stull34 said:


> I didnt care for Jack3d, but alot of my training partners swear by it, I use VPX anarchy with a 1/4 teaspoon of beta alanine added 30-45 minutes before workout and like the results I get from it.
> 
> ST


 
I've never tried Anarchy, but I've had a lot of experience with VPX and they are known for their stimulant related products, so I could only assume Anarchy is pretty mean.


----------



## Stull34 (Nov 29, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I've never tried Anarchy, but I've had a lot of experience with VPX and they are known for their stimulant related products, so I could only assume Anarchy is pretty mean.


 
What i liked was that it was a good even boost and I felt alert towards the end of the workout, I seem to crash hard or get jittery from alot of others.

ST


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stull34 said:


> What i liked was that it was a good even boost and I felt alert towards the end of the workout, I seem to crash hard or get jittery from alot of others.
> 
> ST


 
I may give it a try.  I was never much of a believer in pre-workouts until I jack3d made a believer out of me.


----------



## stan69 (Nov 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> The bottom line answer to that question will always be, "depends on the indivdual" when it comes to stims in general. I've read that some people felt Jack3d was too strong, but me personally, the 1,3-D and lower then the average fat burner caffeine content is a really smooth but sustaining burn. I haven't jittered from it up to 3 scoops, but again, stim tolerance is a subjective issue.


 
thanks bud,,,,,,

i drink alot of coffee in the morning...so im hoping that it wont affect me..LOL...


----------



## Acesopro (Nov 30, 2010)

I've tried Jack3d, GT, 1MR, Flashover, White Flood, and many more pre-workouts. Right now I'm currently using N2KTS and so far it's definitly my favorite out of all the pre-workouts I've had before. Green Apple <3


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Some bronkaid/primatine washed down with the white flood really helps to get my cardio in. I'm in beast mode when it kicks in. And anything that makes cardio better is good in my book.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 2, 2010)

i snort a ball of wasabi


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 3, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> i snort a ball of wasabi


 
That would burn so effing bad


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Beyond Nutrition's All-Out


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2010)

I am normally an ECA type of lifter, but Ive got some Ephedra pills called Green Surge that has more ephedra and caffeine than other supplements.  Either I have a tolerance to these stimulants, or Green Surge sucks.  So I finally decided to try Jack3d.

I dont have any jitters, mixes incredibly easy, and I feel like working out more when I am done with my workout.  Hah!  However, Ive got a question for everyone here...

?

This PUMP you girlies get from these pre-workout drinks...does it ever make you inflexible?  Having all that blood and acid in the muscles make me feel like I will have less ROM than without it.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Dec 4, 2010)

I like no shotgun that shit jacks me up! but i dont use caff anywhere else in my diet so im insane on it


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 4, 2010)

Jack3D has worked the best for me. For those that think it only contains caffeine I've listed the ingredients bellow.
Proprietary Blend: 4145.00 mg
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate, Creatine Monohydrate, Beta Alanine(CarnoSyn), Caffeine, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium [Stem]), Schizandrol A (Schisandra Chinensis [Berry])

*1,3-Dimethylamylamine* (also known as Methylhexanamine) is the other stimulant in addition to caffeine. If you do a search on the internet about it you will find some interesting information.  For example, in New Zealand it is used as a stimulant in "party pills." Weird huh?  However, it's safety profile is similar to caffeine and is compliant under current FDA law. 
Bad news though if you are a Pro-athlete.... In 2009, The World Anti-Doping Agency added Methylhexanamine to the 2010 prohibited list.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> I like no shotgun that shit jacks me up! but i dont use caff anywhere else in my diet so im insane on it



That's what I was taking before I switched to AllOut, it's a good product as well.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

Jack3d got my vote Lemon lime


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 6, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> ?
> 
> This PUMP you girlies get from these pre-workout drinks...does it ever make you inflexible? Having all that blood and acid in the muscles make me feel like I will have less ROM than without it.


 

No way man. For me it's not that bad. I enjoy the feeling any way. Like your skin is going to tear. 

Try washing down some E with a pre workout drink. My friend thought he would be a hardass the other day and took the same thing I took. Well mid-way on his set of DB Rows I look up and he's running to the bathroom to throw up. Point of the story, be careful.


----------



## cbohning (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack3d works great! i use 2scoop and im buzzin, the only downside is that I crash hard about 3-5hrs after I use it! defin. might have to do w/ my training but my eyes get HEavy! and im draggin, usually have to hit the espresso! to get through work..


----------

